# M37 Power Wagon (Vintage 1952)



## SierraM37

I picked up an old M37 a few years back and I'm going through it to make it as modern as is possible without sacrificing what made the beast, well a beast. This is the original hummer. 

It is currently in pieces as I do the frame off and upgrades to include a 318 (want to get a 4BT Deisel into it), NV4500 5 speed, NP200 xfr case (Ultimately upgrade to NP205) disc brakes, power steering, dual battery (not sure if I'm staying 24v or going 12v). 

This beast is geared at 5:81 as it will turn big tires on the dodge corporate axles (1 ton). It weighs in at 6500 lbs w/o the winch and the sheet metal guage is unbeleivable. I could put in a .50 mount in the bed but I don't where to get the real deal! 

I plan to keep it olive drab with the original stenciling so I can use it for parades to honor the veterans etc... 

Todd in Placerville


----------



## BobS

Please see inline comments *in bold*:


SierraM37 said:


> I picked up an old M37 a few years back and I'm going through it to make it as modern as is possible without sacrificing what made the beast, well a beast. This is the original hummer.
> 
> It is currently in pieces as I do the frame off and upgrades to include a 318 (want to get a 4BT Deisel into it), *You might want to reconsider this. There are enough differences between a 318 (5.2L) and the 4B of any series (4b, 4BT, 4BTA, 4BTAA) that you will be doing 2 swaps-not one.* NV4500 5 speed, NP200 xfr case NP200-*Sorry-no such thing as a NP200 for parts anymore. Did you mean mean NVG231? *(Ultimately upgrade to NP205) disc brakes *Not with the original axles and not "cheeply". You would be better off going to Dynatrac or Currie and get a set or axles that parts are more available for.*, power steering, dual battery (not sure if I'm staying 24v or going 12v) *Unless you have a specific need for 24VDC, convert all to 12VDC. As an example why, go to your local parts store (like NAPA or other) and try to find a 24VDC headlamp bulb for the M37*.
> 
> This beast is geared at 5:81 as it will turn big tires on the dodge corporate axles (1 ton) *Stock, the M37 had Dana built axles, NOT Chrysler civilian axles*. It weighs in at 6500 lbs w/o the winch and the sheet metal guage is unbeleivable. I could put in a .50 mount in the bed but I don't where to get the real deal!
> 
> I plan to keep it olive drab with the original stenciling so I can use it for parades to honor the veterans etc...
> 
> Todd in Placerville


*As another option, you might look for one that has already been converted to the Detroit Diesel 3-53 inline diesel-if you can find one (try Eastern Equipment, Boyce, or other parts house for surplus milspec equipment) you would have most of the newer donor parts for them.

Also, you might check the steelsoldiers.com website....

Best regards,

BobS*


----------



## Big B

Sierra
I drove one of those in the Air Force, while stationed in Mobile Alabama, man what a tank, that vehicle would go anywhere, it would knock over three inch trees at 30 mph all day and not even dent the bumper.
Great choice
thanks for bringing back the memory.


----------



## SierraM37

Wow, been a while since I was here. How about an update.

I acquired another M37 for parts on the cheap. Had a freshly rebuilt stock motor mated to the stock tranny plus it had the oem PTO winch. Migrated the drive train and winch. Since this last post from four years ago, I have made good progress.

Frame blasted and painted
Springs rearched
4 wheel disc brakes, brake lines, MC , pro portioning valve installed.
New shocks
All new fuel lines
Front knuckles rebuilt, new bearings and seals.
Spliced existing 12v harness to new power plant.
It runs. 

So the frame off is now a new looking clean frame brought to modern standards. 
I haven't done sqaut to the body other than a complete disassembly. 
I'd prefer to dip the parts, yes there is a guy in CA that is licensed to do this, but money has been tight the past few so I have the cab and fenders sitting on the nice shiny frame but the bed won't go back together until I can do it right.
I'll post pictures. Cheers.


----------



## NaeKid

Would love to see some updated pictures!


----------



## TimB

NaeKid said:


> Would love to see some updated pictures!


X 2 :2thumb:

Tim


----------



## SierraM37

*BO Jeep First*

Still Looking for pictures of my M37 - I know they are on one of my laptops or hard drives floating around here somewhere! This is the primary BOV. Will go just about anywhere I might need to. Secondary is a 4X4 Durango as the hauler. Jeep is the scout or get out vehicle. Third is the Ford Escape 4x4 for more hauling. All three can trailer.


----------



## SierraM37

*M37 - Donor Truck and OD Body*

Background Grey M is the donor truck that I took the drive train and PTO winch out off.

In the trailer is the OD body of the M37 under restoration


----------



## SierraM37

*Ready for the Blaster*

Completely disassembled and ready for the blaster and paint. Those are the rotors on the disc brake conversion. Uses 3/4 ton Chevy rotors and calipers.


----------



## SierraM37

*Fresh Frame*

Lookin' good. the frames were black from the factory and other than upgrading safety and electrical, want to keep as stock as possible. Can't tell you how pleasant it was to NOT have to work with 60 years of road tar and multiple motor pool paint jobs on this thing anymore!


----------



## SierraM37

*Front Knuckles Rebuilt*

These things have what's called a Tracta Joint in the steering knuckle. Looks' like a simplified version of a Rubik's Cube. Cork and felt seals on the outer flanges. All NOS parts as they are readily available.

It looks really beefy now with those 3/4 ton disc brakes mounted up.


----------



## SierraM37

*Assorted parts ready to go*

Self explanatory.


----------



## SierraM37

*Rolling Chasis*

Now I'm getting pumped. It's rolling stock and lookin' damn good in my book.


----------



## SierraM37

*Torque Wrench Babe*

Well, she's my sister and way past her prime like me, but she had fun using the torque wrench.


----------



## SierraM37

*Stock Chrysler 223*

This is a crate rebuild picture of the stock motor as it would've looked from the factory. This is NOT my donor motor unfortunately. Mine does have good compression though as the kid I bought it from rebuilt it as his high school shop project and didn't drive it much after that.

This one has been modified to accommodate power steering but still has the generator, water proof disti and wires and mounts. They were painted silver at the factory so not truly to spec but they look good in OD with Cad plated bolts as well.


----------



## SierraM37

*Crate Rebuild another view*

Another View. Carb sits on top of that elbow. The M37 also had a deep water fording kit. Intake ran a tube from carb out the fender and up the passenger side window pillar. Exhaust has a 90 degree bend and extension with a stack that's about 8' tall.

The fording specs on these beasts were 5' deep water. That's damned deep if you've ever forded anything in a wheeler. The M37 weighs in at just over 7,000 pounds with the LU4 PTO winch. Not gonna get swept away very easily. At 5' deep, your sitting in the river inside the cab basically.

The engine cranks out a whopping 92 horse power, but it's the torque you want in these things anyway and stock gearing is 5.83 in the pumpkins. Not going to go much more than 45-50, downhill, wind at your back, but it will break through and run up and over just about anything that get's in it's way. This is the definition of keep on truckin'


----------



## SierraM37

*Split Rims*

Split Rims that are stock. a.k.a Widow Makers but not as bad as the semi split rim's. They use tubes and if you need to replace a tire in the field, you don't need any special tools, just common sense.

When you air up, face the ring down, chain it and slowly air up. Very practical.


----------



## SierraM37

*Braden LU4 Winch Parts/Exploded Diagram*

I got the winch with the donor truck and was really after the drive train. Got the whole shooting match for $1,200 and the winch alone is worth $1,500, if you can find one.


----------



## NaeKid

Very nice - thanks for all the updates!!! :2thumb:


----------



## TheAnt

Way to go Sierra, keep us up to date on the project. I love it!


----------



## forluvofsmoke

Man, I've always been interested in these old military trucks since I was a wee tot. Never have had the opportunity to get my hands on one..only able to drool over ones I've seen now and then. I envy you, dude! Like you said, they will take you just about anywhere your heart desires...they won't out-run much of anything with four wheels under it, but that's not what they're built to do...off road/no road is their natural element, and your build is keeping that all intact. Steady paced, reliable, and far tougher than anything else on the road in their weight group.

Great score on both rigs, and superb restoration and retrofit work! Please, do keep us informed on the finished project!


----------



## SierraM37

I grew up with Army truck envy as well. How I stumbled into this is a good story and proof I have a great wife. 

Shopping with the wife for kids near Sacramento back in about '03 and passed in front of the classic Towe car museum downtown, and the M37 was sitting in the lot with a sale sign on it. Took a hard turn into the lot and driving up wife says , "cool truck". They wanted $2,500 for it. It was rough, but the body was straight. Hadn't been looking for one, but the chase was now on. I knew what it was, that was about it.

Spent a month researching, called the museum to get details, another couple weeks research to conclude this is a doable project. Keep in mind I've never taken shop in high school, never done anything more mechanical than plugs, wires, filters and maybe a power steering pump or header. Started negotiating with the museum president. Meantime, I have an old Mercedes I bought used, had a broken sunroof which I couldn't figure out how to fix and now had a family of 5, so a sport coupe made little sense. Somehow the president and I talked about donating the Benz to the museum as part of the deal. A little more negotiating and here is what the math came out like

Mercedes 560SEC, 1986, donated to the museum. $5,000 charitable tax deduction
Cost of M37, 1952, $1.00 and they towed it 40 miles to my house.
Bonus...had all the original issue service manuals.

It has since had more money thrown at it than the donation, but it's money I'd rather throw here than that money sucking Benz! 

So now you know the rest of the story.


----------



## Jezcruzen

I'm impressed, and more than a little envious. Great work. Looks as if you have the space to do a project like that. Having a place under cover really helps.


----------

